# Problem with an old Teves Mk II ABS



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

Greetings!

I have bought an original Golf Mk2 hydraulic ABS, including the ECU and whole electric installation.

But, during the works it has fallen down to the concrete floor from a 1 meter height. It hit the back side (where rear wheels, and front left wheel outs are)



I put it in the car, and the installation as well. When I turned the Ignition ON, I didn't hear the hydraulic pump (it should start but it didsn't), and the Relay "clicked".

Also, when I put the liquid in, and started to pull the air out (bleed), I figured out that liquid hadn't come to rear wheels at all. Front were ok, I have done the front wheels. 

Then I unplugged the rear line from the unit:



in order to see where the stoppage was. I unplugged that line, and pressed the brake, and fluid didn't ejaculate, only a few drops came out very lazy. Then I did the same with the front right out, and liquid ejaculated.

What should prevent the liquid to flow through the rear out? Could it be the consequence of falling down?

Why the pump doesn’t start? Can it be also the same consequence? If anybody has similar experience, please tell me.

Thank you!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

1st of all, get yourself a Mk2 Bentley manual.

If you have a faulty pressure switch, I have a brand new one. Genuine ATE/VW part that I'll let go for only $200 + shipping (TBD) and paypal fees (TBD based on total and if any international transfer fees). These cost $500 from VW if you can find it, its obsolete now.
Its the lime green colored 5 pin switch behind your accumulator.

From the Bentley.

In general, the same concerns about brake fluid and brake bleeding which apply to the conventional dual-diagonal braking system also apply to ABS-equipped cars. The ABS, however, requires some additional safety precautions and slightly different procedures. 
The ABS operates at very high pressure-as much as 210 bar (3045 psi)-and is self-pressurizing. This pressure may be retained in the system even though the car is not running and has not been driven recently. Before beginning any brake work on an ABS-equipped car, the system must be depressurized. With the engine not running, depress the brake pedal 20 to 35 times to release the stored pressure from the accumulator. The reduction in pressure should be accompanied by a noticeable increase in pedal effort. 

*WARNING-* 
The procedure for releasing stored accumulator pressure must be followed prior to bleeding the front *or* the rear brakes. 

 
Once the stored pressure is bled from the system, the front brakes can be bled by conventional pressure bleeding or manual bleeding. See *4.2 Bleeding Brakes*. Since the front brakes are operated by two completely independent hydraulic circuits, the order in which they are bled is unimportant. 
The bleeding procedure for the rear brakes takes advantage of the ability of the ABS to pressurize itself. The hydraulic pump acts as a pressure bleeder. Bleed each of the rear brakes by depressing the brake pedal slightly, turning on the ignition (to run the hydraulic pump), and opening the bleeder valve. Allow the fluid to flow until it is clear and contains no air bubbles. Then close the bleeder valve and turn the ignition off. Repeat the procedure for the other rear brake. Finally, turn on the ignition and let the pump run until it shuts off. 

*CAUTION-* 
The hydraulic pump should not be allowed to run continuously for more than 120 seconds (2 minutes). If it runs longer, allow it to cool for at least 10 minutes before continuing the procedure. 

 

*CAUTION-* 
Check the fluid level in the brake fluid reservoir frequently. To prevent air getting into the system, the level should not be allowed to fall below the minimum mark indicated on the reservoir. 

 
*NOTE-* 
When bleeding the rear brakes, the actuator lever for the rear brakes' load-sensing pressure regulator must be held toward the axle beam (toward the rear of the car) to allow maximum fluid flow.


----------



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you very much, I did everything like there had been written, but pump didn't start... It started only for a few seconds and stopped. I will try to disconnect the unit, and pull out liquid from it, and then start over....


----------

